# Paratheraps fenestratus cichlid, male of female??



## kal0002 (Mar 20, 2010)

hi all i was just wondering what sex this fish is, and also how big do you think it will get? I've been trying to find out for some time now.
thanks for your help guys


----------



## kal0002 (Mar 20, 2010)

can anybody help? male or female? ?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Impossible to say from a photo, especially one so small. It needs to be vented.


----------



## kal0002 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hope this helps? 

this is when i first got him/her hahaha










this is about, hmmmm 3 to 4 months later?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Again...impossible to say from a photo. It needs to be vented.


----------



## kal0002 (Mar 20, 2010)

sorry but what is vented??


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

"Venting" means flipping the fish over, and looking at their vent. See this article in the library section of the forum: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/gender.php


----------

